# De Rosa Signature Model



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

I need a shoulder to cry on you guys.:cryin: I let a De Rosa Signature edition slip through my fingers the other day. On CL and i had the first appointment. Panto'd C-Record, all original the works. Low miles cared for condition. It came with an extra set of wheels. Very rare at only about 350 produced world wide in 1988. 55 to the U.S. Man only asking $1550. Bosslady shut it down. Been tough to move forward. DREAM RIG of ALL Dream Rigs! And rarer than hens teeth. Just need console from fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

carbonite said:


> I need a shoulder to cry on you guys.:cryin: I let a De Rosa Signature edition slip through my fingers the other day. On CL and i had the first appointment. Panto'd C-Record, all original the works. Low miles cared for condition. It came with an extra set of wheels. Very rare at only about 350 produced world wide in 1988. 55 to the U.S. Man only asking $1550._* Bosslady shut it down.*_ Been tough to move forward. DREAM RIG of ALL Dream Rigs! And rarer than hens teeth. Just need console from fellow enthusiasts.



I. Know. The. feeling!


And I always end up saying to myself, "I shouldn't have been looking because I just might find it!".


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry you missed her!

If it helps you at all, half of the De Rosa enthusiasts in the United States saw that bike, and gave her a shot.

I have a forum buddy that gave her a run, and I would have as well had I had a single penny in the bicycle fund.

She was too small for me, but my wife would have looked fantastic on her.

The bicycle looked superb in the pics.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

wait, what bike are you referring to? this one came up on a local Craigs List.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

carbonite said:


> wait, what bike are you referring to? this one came up on a local Craigs List.


And judging by your avatar, the De Rosa was a size 62 or greater. Good thing too or else I would be crying!!! I would love to have a De Rosa.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

That bike in the avatar was just something i put together. the De Rosa was a 55cm


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

carbonite said:


> wait, what bike are you referring to? this one came up on a local Craigs List.


The "local" CL is not local, in the sense that we all have the same search capabilities.

I assumed you meant this one, which apparently is sold.

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/bik/2786627721.html


----------



## jimborello (Aug 24, 2010)

*I have one!*

Hi,

Im new to this forum but I have one very similar to this one, well I dont think it is the signature edition and Im not sure of the year (maybe you can help me out), but it is really beautiful.

I found it in a friends basement and was hoping to make it my new project, but it might be a little small for me,it is a 52.

Jaime

I wanted to open a new thread but I cant until I post at least 5 times


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^^ Severely lusting for that pink De Rosa


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

carbonite said:


> I need a shoulder to cry on you guys.:cryin: I let a De Rosa Signature edition slip through my fingers the other day. On CL and i had the first appointment. Panto'd C-Record, all original the works. Low miles cared for condition. It came with an extra set of wheels. Very rare at only about 350 produced world wide in 1988. 55 to the U.S. Man only asking $1550. Bosslady shut it down. Been tough to move forward. DREAM RIG of ALL Dream Rigs! And rarer than hens teeth. Just need console from fellow enthusiasts.


There are a number of bikes that might be described here: a "Signature" model was indeed special made in 1987 in an unknown quantity. This bike was generally painted silver with blue decals depicting only Ugo De Rosa's signature on the seat and down tubes. On the headtube it had the "normal" De Rosa heart decal. Most of these bikes came with C-Record cranks that had Ugo's signature engraved in them. I have seen very few of these bikes come up for sale and they don't seem to bring in much of a premium over a "regular" De Rosa of the same vintage.

There is then the 35° Anniversario (35th anniversary in English) which was made in 1988. This bike was mother of pearl in color and came with the same signature down tube and seattube decals but differently from the "signature" model had a red rose headtube decal. To the best of my knowledge, this is the only bike that has used this particular decal on teh headtube (some others have featured it on the seattube). On the top tube there is decal stating "35° anniversario". It came with a full c-record gruppo (some in the century finish) with the delta brake covers being engraved with ugo's signature, just like the 3TTT stem. All of the approximate 350 frames built were sold as complete bikes at a significant premium back in the day. They all have a serial number on the BB that clearly indicates that it is a 35th anniversary bike as well as indicating where it was originally sold. These bikes seem to come up reasonably often (a few times a year) and generally sell for $2000 on up.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

dnalsaam said:


> There are a number of bikes that might be described here: a "Signature" model was indeed special made in 1987 in an unknown quantity. This bike was generally painted silver with blue decals depicting only Ugo De Rosa's signature on the seat and down tubes. On the headtube it had the "normal" De Rosa heart decal. Most of these bikes came with C-Record cranks that had Ugo's signature engraved in them. I have seen very few of these bikes come up for sale and they don't seem to bring in much of a premium over a "regular" De Rosa of the same vintage.
> 
> There is then the 35° Anniversario (35th anniversary in English) which was made in 1988. This bike was mother of pearl in color and came with the same signature down tube and seattube decals but differently from the "signature" model had a red rose headtube decal. To the best of my knowledge, this is the only bike that has used this particular decal on teh headtube (some others have featured it on the seattube). On the top tube there is decal stating "35° anniversario". It came with a full c-record gruppo (some in the century finish) with the delta brake covers being engraved with ugo's signature, just like the 3TTT stem. All of the approximate 350 frames built were sold as complete bikes at a significant premium back in the day. They all have a serial number on the BB that clearly indicates that it is a 35th anniversary bike as well as indicating where it was originally sold. These bikes seem to come up reasonably often (a few times a year) and generally sell for $2000 on up.


Hey dnalsaam,
nice pictures! Is that your own personal bike? I know you used to work for De Rosa many years back. I appreciate your sharing the De Rosa knowledge with the rest of us. The 35th bike is the sweetest De Rosa ever made. I recall seeing one on ebay about 2 yrs ago that started at $1300 and it went unsold. Zero bids! I was dumbfounded that there weren't De Rosa fans that didn't jump all over that. I was very tempted but it was a 57 or 58 so it was waaaaay too big for me. My odds of landing on the moon is better than ever finding one in a 54 or 55, so I've settled on looking for a size 54 Neo Primato in Faema. I want a De Rosa really bad. You wouldn't have a bead on one of these would you?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Ride Fly,

I have two available but neither is your size.

I'll look around though, as I am riding in a new group this spring.

Three of the guys have De Rosas, and they seem to have an awareness of the brand.

Who knows what might turn up.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I have three in your size. They are not for sale, ever.

I do have a Merckx (next best thing) that I would part with.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> I have three in your size. They are not for sale, ever.
> 
> I do have a Merckx (next best thing) that I would part with.


What an incredible bike John.

I'm working on a Corsa for my "little" brother that is very nice, but not in the same league.

Heh Ride-Fly, this one from zmudshark gets you there in my book.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

gomango said:


> Hi Ride Fly,
> 
> I have two available but neither is your size.
> 
> ...


Keep me in mind as well if a 53 or 54 De Rosa shows up. zmudshark's Merckx would fit me too, but I already have a Corsa Merckx.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

stelvio1925 said:


> Keep me in mind as well if a 53 or 54 De Rosa shows up. zmudshark's Merckx would fit me too, but I already have a Corsa Merckx.


Definitely!

I have a very nice red SLX and a Giro D' Italia, but they are somewhat larger than 54 cm.

I never thought I'd sell the SLX, but I have an "oddball" De Rosa frameset coming from Bolzano via my brother-in-law this spring.

It's made from EL-OS, and should be a heck of a ride.

The Giro D' Italia was on our local racing board and I picked it up for a friend. He already has a Primato, so this may be available, pending his interest when he returns from China.

Z's Merckx is as pretty as they come though and someone will wisely give it a new home soon enough.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> Definitely!
> 
> I have a very nice red SLX and a Giro D' Italia, but they are somewhat larger than 54 cm.
> 
> ...


Hi Grady! Thanks for keeping me in mind when happening upon a DR! I appreciate the help in depleting my bank account! 

Can't wait to see your new EL OS frame. IMHO, EL OS is the finest steel ever made. A DR in EL OS is the pinnacle of steel frames. 

What size are your frames? I can ride a 54 to 56 ETT but prefer a 54.5 ETT if the frame has a steeper STA of 74 deg like the Primatos have in their size 54. It seems to me that DR's size 54 is very similar to Colnago's size 55- which is my perfect size.

I just saw a Merckx that I want but if I bought it, it just means my De Ros gets delayed even more! Ride ON!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> What an incredible bike John.
> 
> I'm working on a Corsa for my "little" brother that is very nice, but not in the same league.
> 
> Heh Ride-Fly, this one from zmudshark gets you there in my book.





zmudshark said:


> I have three in your size. They are not for sale, ever.
> 
> I do have a Merckx (next best thing) that I would part with.


Hey Z-man! I hope you were "talking" to me! Is that the Merckx for sale and is it my size? It sure is pretty! Looks flawless! Why are you selling and how much? (PM me if you aren't comfortable with advertising your sale price). Thanks Z! BTW, every time I think about your white De Rosa that was stolen, I get sooo bummed. Seriously. Ride ON brutha!


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Was it this one? It looks like it got parted out on eBay---blue suede saddle and handlebars, etc.

De Rosa 35th Anniversary Road Bike Frame Columbus SLX 58cm | eBay

Cinelli Blue Suede Leather Wrapped 64-40 Handlebar and 110 1R Stem | eBay


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Z-man! I hope you were "talking" to me! Is that the Merckx for sale and is it my size? It sure is pretty! Looks flawless! Why are you selling and how much? (PM me if you aren't comfortable with advertising your sale price). Thanks Z! BTW, every time I think about your white De Rosa that was stolen, I get sooo bummed. Seriously. Ride ON brutha!


Details here: Serotta Competition Bicycle Forums - zMud's 'I may regret this' bike sale. 1985 Merckx Professional still available

54cm, selling because I'm not a collector, and it only gets ridden a couple times a year.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

@Ride-Fly:

Here's a Neo-Primato on the 'bay:

De Rosa Neo Primato Road Bike Frame, Fork and Seatpost | eBay. 

It's a tad too big for me. And I already have a Neo-Primato with the KAS livery.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

jet sanchEz said:


> Was it this one? It looks like it got parted out on eBay---blue suede saddle and handlebars, etc.
> 
> De Rosa 35th Anniversary Road Bike Frame Columbus SLX 58cm | eBay
> 
> Cinelli Blue Suede Leather Wrapped 64-40 Handlebar and 110 1R Stem | eBay


This is not a 35th anniversary frame. It has been painted to closely replicate the 35th anniversary model but it is missing the tell-tale serial number, plus the rose on the headtube is wrongly placed and the color is silver instead of mother of pearl.

BTW, I looked back at the photos of my former signature and it did not have the heart headtube badge but rather Ugo's signature all by itself.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

stelvio1925 said:


> @Ride-Fly:
> 
> Here's a Neo-Primato on the 'bay:
> 
> ...


Thanks stelvio. I've been watching that one but I prefer a 54 in DR geo. There was a 56 in Faema that started at $600 and ended without a bidder. It's been relisted at $900. Go figure. Anyhow, a 56 is not my preferred size, even though I could ride it. 

You already have a NP in KAS, and want another in Faema? Nice!!!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

FWIW, The Merckx Professional is De Rosa geometry.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

You are correct about the headtube, but the lugs look correct- strange!


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

There is one on the Palm Springs CL for $1850. Very nice bike, I would say the price is pretty good too, it looks like it hasn't seen too many miles.

De Rosa Signature w. Campagnolo C-Record Gruppo


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Saw this one at Philly Bike Expo.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

jet sanchEz said:


> There is one on the Palm Springs CL for $1850. Very nice bike, I would say the price is pretty good too, it looks like it hasn't seen too many miles.
> 
> De Rosa Signature w. Campagnolo C-Record Gruppo


Isn't that the one the OP was referring to? I thought I read it was on the Palm Springs CL for $1550. Maybe it was sold and the guy is trying to flip it. I like it and want it but not at $1850! Not worth it for me. Others- collector-types- might be worth it to them but not me.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Worth every penny of $1850, even with incorrect parts on it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

That bike is worth every bit of $1850.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I would buy it for $1850 but I already have two De Rosas, thank goodness


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd rather get a lugged steel frame with modern alloy campy. I'm not a fan of downtube shifters. I can understand that collectors want period correct components but as I said, I'm not a collector in the true sense. I don't see the point of using them- think they are a huge step back inperformance and safety.

I'm starting to seriously consider a Neo P in Faema and adorning it with chorus 10 alloy. Either the NP or a Colnago Master XL in PR99. 

Now, if the DR 35th Anno had alloy record or chorus 10, I'd pay $1850 (blasphemy, I Know!!).


----------



## rOeLez (Jan 15, 2012)

now those signature de rosa spotted on ebay with 3000$ 
ebay.com/itm/RARE-1987-2-ROSA-SIGNATURE-ROAD-BIKE-CAMPAGNOLO-C-RECORD-DELTA-CINELLI-55CM-/350529247435?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6028336881858630729


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

How is that for inflation? It looks like all of these sales involve the same bike. So the bike has doubled in value in 2 weeks if it does sell at the $4000 buy it now price:

RARE 1987 # 2 DE ROSA SIGNATURE ROAD BIKE CAMPAGNOLO C RECORD DELTA CINELLI 55CM | eBay

That will be a new high for one of these bikes.


----------



## rOeLez (Jan 15, 2012)

if someone has a similar de rosa with a reasonable price , do let me know i'm lookin for it 

thanks


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

rOeLez said:


> if someone has a similar de rosa with a reasonable price , do let me know i'm lookin for it
> 
> thanks


If it does sell at the price listed, this IS apparently the new reasonable price


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

dnalsaam said:


> If it does sell at the price listed, this IS apparently the new reasonable price


Indeed it appears the asking price is a reasonable  price, as it sold at the aforementioned price.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Welp, I guess my De Rosas have just gone up a bit in value, in my mind at least. Is there any way to know where the buyer is located? I am guessing Japan but would love to know just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Japan unlikely*

54-55cm too big for most Japanese riders. 49-52 sizing much more common here.


----------

